# A Simple Ramp



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I needed to make a ramp for mom's house so it would be easier to transition a step up from the sunken den into the main part of the house.

As it turned out, it was an afternoon project. I used a couple of 2x6 cutoffs I already had and a piece of 1/2 inch plywood. It is sturdy and assembled with glue and screws and a few 16 ga nails.

If I measured correctly, it should fit. I will find out in the morning when I take it to her house.

Negotiating the step up/down with a wheel chair should be a lot easier now.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Well done, your mom will thank you.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

She will like that. It does look sturdy. Will you be able to fasten it down where it will not slide?


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Another,professional job & nice gentle slope also.


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Well thought out. Looks strong, too.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks good. I had to make a couple for my wife's mother. One is a small one like yours to be able to get her wheel chair down a short step. The other is 12 feet long that we use to push her wheel chair into our house which has a couple of steps and a 24 inch rise. I used 3/4" plywood and ripped a 2 X 4 with a matching angle at the bottom edge so that it 'dies' into the floor and there is no hump. I didn't have Sketch-Up at the time. I bought a book but have not taken the time to learn enough to be proficient.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks great, Mike! Are you going to paint it? If you do then you can sprinkle a little sand on top while the paint is still wet and have a non-slip surface.

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay! It fits.

It is a temporary solution. My sister says it can be moved out of the way when it isn't needed so no permanent installation. I have walked on it several times and it appears to be sturdy enough.

I cut the angles using the band saw. They turned out nice. I didn't know I had it in me!:surprise:

I didn't paint it because there was an immediate need for it so I worked on it yesterday afternoon/night. Didn't stop until it was sitting in the back of my truck ready for delivery this morning.

Twenty one dollars later, it is in place. I'm happy...brother and sis are happy too. We will be able to move mom around a lot better now.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I wonder if there's some sort of trim to attach that would smooth out the edge? It probably doesn't need it, but you could simply drill two holes through the ledge and into the ramp, drop a short length of steel rod, and it would keep it from slipping and not be obvious.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, Tom. Since the wheels on the chair are big, I don't think it will be a problem. I will test it later this morning.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Tom. Since the wheels on the chair are big, I don't think it will be a problem. I will test it later this morning.


Something you might want to consider is adding curbs to the sides......just in case. Per ADA or OSHA....)I can't remember which) said the curbs should be 2 inches tall. Nice safety feature in case the chair doesn't move straight up or down the ramp.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JIMMIEM said:


> Something you might want to consider is adding curbs to the sides......just in case. Per ADA or OSHA....)I can't remember which) said the curbs should be 2 inches tall. Nice safety feature in case the chair doesn't move straight up or down the ramp.


Thanks.

This is only a temporary situation. Mom can't handle the chair by herself. It is either us or the caregiver that pushes her. The ramp is wider than the door opening also.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

The construction looks superb and the ramp appears to be sturdy. 
One important question is how mobile is your mother? Does she use a manual or motorized wheelchair? If manual, does she propel herself or does someone push her? I ask because I know about wheelchair use. 4 1/2 inches is a nearly impassable barrier for a manual wheelchair and for a motorized wheelchair it is impassable. The ADA standard for wheelchair ramp slope is 1 inch per foot. However, with a motorized wheelchair steeper grades can be easily navigated over short distances. With a self-propelled manual wheelchair considerable upper body strength may be required.
One suggestion: some kind of side rails, perhaps an inch or two along the sides could be very helpful. It only takes one time for the wheelchair wheels to get off the side to have a nasty fall. 
I should add that the amount you sent on this ramp i roughly 5 to 10% of a purchased ramp and is much easier to move. So well done!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is only a temporary situation. Mom can't handle the chair by herself. It is either us or the caregiver that pushes her. The ramp is wider than the door opening also.


We've got the same situation i.e. somebody has to push the chair. But if you don't start off in the middle of the ramp or veer right or left just a little you could head toward the edge....it's happened to me.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

JIMMIEM said:


> Something you might want to consider is adding curbs to the sides......just in case. Per ADA or OSHA....)I can't remember which) said the curbs should be 2 inches tall. Nice safety feature in case the chair doesn't move straight up or down the ramp.





MT Stringer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is only a temporary situation. Mom can't handle the chair by herself. It is either us or the caregiver that pushes her. The ramp is wider than the door opening also.



@JIMMIEM, @MT Stringer, I see my my typing ability (and looking up the cost of a commercial wheelchair ramp) took long enough that you both posted before I did. I can vouch for what happens if the wheelchair is not straight on the ramp, and how it happens much more often than one might think. The ramp on my wheelchair modified ramp has side rails (curb about 2 inches high and even with a manual chair would not alway get straight. With my motorized chair, I still don't always get straight. Since it will be indoors and someone always pushing her I see no need for anything to improve traction.


----------



## julian.jamescerda22 (4 mo ago)

MT Stringer said:


> I needed to make a ramp for mom's house so it would be easier to transition a step up from the sunken den into the main part of the house.
> 
> As it turned out, it was an afternoon project. I used a couple of 2x6 cutoffs I already had and a piece of 1/2 inch plywood. It is sturdy and assembled with glue and screws and a few 16 ga nails.
> 
> ...


Well done, your mom would definitely be proud of you!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

WElcome to the forum, @julian.jamescerda22 .....

Would you like to introduce yourself in the "Introductions" section, so we can understand a bit more about your router uses?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi @*julian.jamescerda22, *Welcome to the fun making sawdust. What kinds of projects are you interested in making?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @julian.jamescerda22


----------

